# My first road bike....



## pog760 (Jul 19, 2010)

Orbea Onix (Old pix)




























Here's an updated pic, I added, fsa k-force carbon handle bars, and conti tires.


----------



## TitanneeNC (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine too! Love it.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice, congrat's and enjoy!


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an 08' Onix as my first...nice bike!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Ditto, 2007 Onix was my first ride. Kind of felt like I went a little crazy for something I hadn't done much before, but looking back I'm glad I got it. I did a lot of research, and the Onix seemed to be the best value at this price point. Sometimes wish I had spent some more and gone with the Orca, but that would really have been overkill.


----------

